# Scotland April / May



## quilkin (Apr 17, 2018)

About to start my first proper campervan trip, planning to mix campsites and wilding. Will I have trouble finding suitable spots in the West coast of Scotland, or is this still low season?


----------



## 2cv (Apr 17, 2018)

There's plenty of spots in the West of Scotland at any time of year, and April and May should be relatively quiet anyway, might even beat the midges. Sure you'll have a great trip.


----------



## Macadoo (Apr 17, 2018)

*West coast*

plenty of small campsites around the west coast and great little areas for wild camping if you keep your eyes open... and dont forget a little bit inland and overnighters at the ski centres.. Further north you go and the more relaxed the rules become.  Enjoy.


----------



## Wully (Apr 17, 2018)

May is a great time to travel the west coast probably the best month of the year plenty of sites and parking and as 2cv said no midges the Argyle coast is spectacular this time of year wildlife plants everything’s giving a show if you like seafood stop at loch fine oyster bar on the A82 for lunch or dinner get some stuff to take away. Oban is a good base for exploring you can take a ferry for a day trip on foot explore one or two of the islands Iona is especially worth a visit or better still take the van have a couple of days on mull you’ll have a good time no matter where you go that time of year enjoy.


----------



## peter palance (Apr 18, 2018)

*try*



quilkin said:


> About to start my first proper campervan trip, planning to mix campsites and wilding. Will I have trouble finding suitable spots in the West coast of Scotland, or is this still low season?



rout  66  pj


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 18, 2018)

Plenty of spots to wild, be considerate and sensible and you`ll be fine    :dance:     enjoy your trip      :wave:


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 18, 2018)

Doing same myself last week in May.....heading up to Mull via west coast of Scotland then back via Edinburgh. Going to be our 1st week away in van wild camping.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 18, 2018)

I usually have at least 8 trips up the west coast every year and can count on one hand the number of times I’ve used a poi with another motorhome.
Biggest problem imho is hire cars and motorhomes not used to single track roads and passing place etiquette.
Last year I encountered 2 hire motorhomes and 1 hire car that had ran off the road and had to be rescued by recovery service.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 18, 2018)

Welsh will said:


> Doing same myself last week in May.....heading up to Mull via west coast of Scotland then back via Edinburgh. Going to be our 1st week away in van wild camping.
> Hope you enjoy




Don`t forget plenty of your preferred midge repellent   :scared:    Have a good trip Will   :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 18, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> Biggest problem imho is hire cars and motorhomes not used to single track roads and passing place etiquette.
> Last year I encountered 2 hire motorhomes and 1 hire car that had ran off the road and had to be rescued by recovery service.




We had an absolute nightmare with them the last time we went up and across the A836 / A838 Thurso to Durness     :mad2:

A gang of youngsters ( mid 20`s ) overtook us on a single track section by Loch Eriboll in a hired motorhome blasting their horn     :scared:

A passenger was hanging out of the window shouting    ......     out of the way granddad      :mad1:

5 or 6 miles further on we came across them in a ditch on a bad bend and stood in the road trying to flag me down          :scared:

I started blasting my horn, wound the window down and shouted      .....      out of the way children   ......    then carried on        :dance:


----------



## saxonrosie (Apr 18, 2018)

We are setting off for Scotland on Sunday for round about a month, not planning on using many sites and hopefully not encountering many midges.


----------



## quilkin (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the answers, sounds perfect, just need to avoid too much rain. I'll have my bike in the garage and will be doing quite a bit of cycling.


----------



## quilkin (May 8, 2018)

On my way back home now; no problem with finding overnight stops (thanks to POI map) but really difficult to find the occasional camping/caravan site where I could deal with tanks etc. All the sites marked on my OS map seem to be converted to fixed 'caravan' sites; hundreds of green chalet-type things and not allowing campervans.


----------

